
Cdist - a zero dependency shell based configuration management tool - nwmcsween
https://github.com/telmich/cdist
======
nwmcsween
Relevant reasoning of why by the author
[http://www.nico.schottelius.org/blog/migrating-away-from-
pup...](http://www.nico.schottelius.org/blog/migrating-away-from-puppet-to-
cdist/)

~~~
ra
I know it's not much of a big deal, but I have always been deterred from using
Puppet, Chef, CfEngine because:

a) You need to setup a central server (I hate adding non-core infrastructure)

b) You need Ruby. IMHO a whole new world of dependencies to taint and un-
simplify your precious production servers.

------
mooism2
How do I get that README into a readable format? If the weird tags are part of
github-flavoured markdown (I'm not familiar with it yet) then the appropriate
extension should be added.

